

Cultural Competence vs Core Competence - dsiroker
http://avichal.com/2012/04/04/cultural-competence/

======
stcredzero
How well does this lens of core/cultural competence work when focused on Nokia
with Windows Phone?

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Well, Nokia's cultural competance is making mobile communication devices on a
radio network. (They are still doing this well in Asia/Africa). But the mobile
is now a PC.

Microsoft's cultural competance according to the OP is helping businesses make
more efficient use of PCs under their control. But mobiles are now consumer
items out of control of businesses.

So it does not bode well.

But it does indicate Nokia / winphone should go after RIMs lunch and not chase
Apple, so I think the framework for analysis suggested is pretty useful.

~~~
stcredzero
_But it does indicate Nokia / winphone should go after RIMs lunch and not
chase Apple, so I think the framework for analysis suggested is pretty
useful._

Nice one! And the fact that Microsoft already has Skype is interesting in this
context as well.

------
mooreds
Great post. Makes me want to bring these concepts to my CEOand work out our
core and cultural competencies.

------
jpegleg
Nice post. Thanks for sharing.

